# Low AMH - to assist or not to assist that is the question



## Attagirl

Hi, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate some advice. I am 32 and have a 19 month old daughter who was conceived spontaneously and within a month of our trying. Having been trying now for 8 months for no.2 I have just had some tests done and have discovered I have a very low AMH 4.3. The doctor I saw (and with whom I was generally not impressed) basically said we should carry on trying naturally, that I should chill out and see what happens. I have seen a number of posts on other groups though where people with similar AMHs have been advised to pursue IUI or IVF and I have no interest in being told to chill out if anything could improve my chances of conceiving. Is/ has anyone been in a similar position? Were you advised to pursue an assisted conception process or just wait and see? I was also told that AMH levels can't change (unless they naturally decrease) but have seen some reference to natural/ homeopathic remedies. Does anyone have any experience of increasing their AMH levels?

Thanks


----------



## hatts

hi
You could continue to try naturally while taking DHEA, CQ10, Maca and royal jelly. Dont jump to Ivf yet if you haven't got other problems.Try these for 3 months and buy some ovulation kits as well.


----------



## lola33

Hi Attagirl,

Sorry about low AMH diagnosis, it is never fun   but on the bright side you have obviously conceived very easily not so long time ago and I would say you probably had a low AMH then already, but still managed to conceive and have a healthy pregnancy, that's a very good sign  

I found out about my low AMH last year, mine was 3.44, very low for someone who is 32 of course, I was recommended to go for IVF straight away because it has the highest chance of success, I started the tx pretty much straight away, as I was terrified of waiting as AMH only drops with time. I was very lucky to get PG at my second attempt. 

Maybe your doctor thinks that since you conceive naturally a couple of years ago, you probably will again it just might take a bit longer?  Ladies with low AMH do conceive naturally. If I were you and knew that I can get PG naturally, I would probably give it some more time and make sure I'm using ovulation sticks. Fertility tx is very hard emotionally and of course very expensive, but I do understand if you don't want to just wait.Why not go for a second opinion?

Best of luck

Xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Hatts and Lola. I went for a second opinion last night...am absolutely terrified and couldn't handle the thought of having the uncertainty/ lack of clarity over the weekend. Anyway saw an absolute star of a doctor who basically said the results of my tests so far don't really make sense as my FSH is completely normal which doesnt sit right with the low AMH. Also another of the hormone - luteinising hormone I think was higher than the FSH which apparently also isnt normal. He has suggested that I have the tests (except for AMH) redone on Day 2 - they were previously done on Day 5 - and that I have several ultrasounds during the month to see whether my eggs are actually being released or whether they are getting stuck. If this doesn't work he said we should move on to IUI or IVF the following month. Finally a doctor who doesnt just say "well you havent been trying for a year so you should just wait"!!!! Such a relief. Still freaked but I keep telling my self that people with far worse figures still conceive so hopefully this is about delay rather than not having another child. That thought is just unbearable!


----------



## lola33

Attagirl- Sounds like a good plan. Definitely good to have an ultrasound monitoring and also test your progesterone to make sure you are ovulting. Hope it all goes well  

Xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thank you so much Lola. I hope your last few weeks goes smoothly!


----------



## hatts

hi Attagirl
While you are monitoring you can do the dry fig cure. It is great for low amh.boil a half a litre of water and add 9 dry fig in it.Cut the figs in half and boil them for 15 minutes on low heat. Take the figs out and you can divide this in 2 or 3 and drink 15 minutes before meals. This need to be done at least for 21 days. Much cheaper than ivf.


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Hatts. I thought AMH couldn't rise...is this aimed at improving egg quality instead? I am trying acupuncture and reflexology but am hesitant to introduce anything too new whilst still undergoing the tests as I want the results to be an accurate baseline. From next month I am going to come out with all guns blazing and every remedy known to man! Am craving some certainty...if only someone would/ could quantify what my chances are!


----------



## hatts

I am Turkish and there is a Turkish Chemist prof. he investigates all fruit, vegetables and herbs. Amh is still new, he recommends this fig cure to woman with low ovarian reserve. It will help you to ovulate with good egg quality (It only needs one egg.).You do this for 21 days and give rest to 7 days and again for 21 days you do the fig cure and completing the cure. I have his books and I tried one of his other cure for my sinus. I couldn't believe how it worked. He is very specific about the minutes. The other thing you can try is buy bee pollen granules, nigella seed (you can find in any Turkish shop) and a good honey.Mixed this up and eat it everyday when you wake up for half a tea spoon. There are so many girls in Turkey who got pregnant with this. 
I am eating the nigella seed mix, and drinking blackberry root tea and soon I am going to start the onion cure. I am having acupuncture as well. Please do this things and I believe you will get pregnant without ivf. The other thing I do I imagine my other child before I sleep


----------

